
A Harvard Scientist's Test for Heart Attack Risk, Wants to Give It Away Free - srameshc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2018/08/13/a-harvard-scientist-thinks-he-has-a-gene-test-for-heart-attack-risk-he-wants-to-give-it-away-free/#59f3c05959dc
======
modells
Which SNP/s is it?

